# Bird in my house, plz help me !



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Omg a very big bird has somehow gone down the chimney into our house. It is *big *

I'm scared of birds in the house and the keys I need to open the French windows are in the actual room with the bird

Also my bedroom door is wide open and this room leads into my bedroom

Im home alone. WHAT DO I DO ??

I keep hearing banging noises coming from the room


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Ask a neighbour for help. Or phone a friend.


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

If I had the keys I could open the doors from the outside. But it's a big room and the keys are at the other end. I'm too scared incase this bird gets near me !


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Anndddd breath. My neighbour rescued it, he put his jumper over it and carried it outside ! It flew away thankfully so wasn't hurt ..

Annddd breath. There is bird **** all over our new carpet though !


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

willa said:


> I keep hearing banging noises coming from the room


*
It'll be assembling that Ikea wardrobe you bought *


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Turns out it was a Rook, i have no idea about Birds, but the neighbour who rescued it said that is what it was .

Parents couldn't believe it didn't knock anything over and do more poo's.

Was well scary


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

*Bet ya life it was a crow...rooks avoid human habitations...crows are nosy buggers.*


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

poohdog said:


> *Bet ya life it was a crow...rooks avoid human habitations...crows are nosy buggers.*


Well this bird fell down the chimney ... Has happened before, had a Pigeon once !and a bat.


----------



## sully (May 3, 2008)

deleted


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

As for crow versus rook. Rooks have a paler, grey beak and face, and 'shaggy trousers' (longer feathers) on the legs. Carrion crows are all black and without the feathered legs. 

I'd bet my life it was a jackdaw, as they frequently use chimneys for nesting. Jackdaws have a slightly greyish 'hood' to the face, are about the size of a pigeon (but with longer legs). Crows may be nosey but they are also incredibly shy. They are also pretty big, as are rooks, for getting into a chimney.


----------

